# Hallo in die Runde!



## Seb20071 (23 Mai 2020)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

ich bin eigentlich per Zufall zu euch gestoßen und dachte mir ich melde mich mal an. Ich freue mich auf den Austausch mit euch .

Liebe Grüße aus Sachsen
Basti


----------



## Padderson (23 Mai 2020)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (25 Mai 2020)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## goofy10 (21 Juli 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------

